# favorite foods



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i figure this will be a regional thing, but besides guns, food is my favorite subject. what are your favorite meals?

breakfast: hot grits, with salt, black pepper and 2 tbs of butter, 3 slices of liver mush, and eggs over easy.

dinner: polk salad cooked in fat back grease, pinto beans with extra butter, and fat back , and salt cured fried country ham.

mmmmm......mmmmmm.....now that is good eatin'

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am the pickiest eater I know  My wife is always complaining. I have a Chinese wife, but hate Chinese food :? 

Breakfast - I love biscuits. also love cereal. I can eat cereal anytime of the day

Dinner - Pizza is probably my all time fav. Also like hambugers, chicken (baked, fried, barbecued, whatever). Shrimp is a fav (boiled or fried). I like some vegetables. Love Mexican food. Love to buy a frenchbread at the store and make my own sandwhich. Like fruit. Plus, despite the first few foods I listed (pizza, hamburgers), I do eat fairly healthy and don't weigh 250 lbs  

But, I am picky. I can look at a food and tell U if I will eat it or not - sorry - I am not a guy who should "try just a bite" - as my wife is always pressuring me  :roll:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For me, its BBQ.

Each Wednesday, I go to a place called "The Three Little Pigs." They usually start my order when they see me walking across the parking lot: One jumbo, one regular, brown meat, hot sauce.

Memphis is the BBQ capitol of the world. When I cross the Mississippi River or the Tennessee state line, I know its the end of BBQ.

I went into a "world famous" BBQ restaurant in Owensboro, Kentucky once and ordered ribs. The waitress asked me "What kind?" Should have left then. The selection was beef, pork, mutton.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Can't do it now, state put an end to the practice.

But up until three-four years ago, the restaurants around Reelfoot Lake in northwest Tennessee serve crappie dinners. With white beans, raw onion,twice baked potato, fried apples, and hush puppies.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And my doctor put a stop to this:

Breakfast: Two eggs, sunny side up. Top with brown BBQ meat, douse with hot sauce, then stab your fork into the egg yolks. Biscuits, grits and coffee.

OR: Biscuits, with butter and Benton County sorghum molasses. Don't know why, but the Tennessee River region produces the best sorghum. And, if you can find some put up by Menonites, so much the better.

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Breakfast:Bacon, Eggs, Toast, Jelly, and Black Coffee.

Lunch: A good Buffet where there's a large selection of everthing to pig out on.

Dinner: Pizza, or Hamburger, or Hotdog, or Sandwich of any kind. 

Just reading this thread makes me hungry.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

We'll consider money no object for this reply...


Breakfast = Eggs over easy, sasuage patties, hashbrowns with hot sauce, grits

Dinner = Fat Ribeye grilled medium rare, crab legs, baked tater.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Steak and eggs, hash browns, toast, strawberry jam, milk, OJ and coffee.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Well, I see most of the food groups listed (what about beer?). Breakfast (my all time favorite meal) is at a local 50+ yr. old restaurant, the "Del Norte". Mostly on Saturday's for the breakfast buffet with Mexican scrambled eggs, hash browns, bacon, sausage, pancakes (soaked in syrup), various fruits, plenty Picante sauce, biscuits, coffee, juice, and lots of water, and......................TUMS :smt110 .


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Breakfast- Little sliced pieces of potato with garlic salt seasoning and pepper with round pieces of sausage and hash browns! Mmmmmmm

Lunch- Subway is always a winner. Italian BMT or Chicken bacon ranch!!!!! Also love Mexican and Chinese.

Dinner- Mashed potatoes with gravy with seasoned boneless chicken. OR pasta with meat sauce and garlic bread!!!

One good thing about having a girlfriend that is Czech is that she loves to cook and god it tastes great! :-D 


Oooooo yeah!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I can go for a good Southern style breakfast anytime.

I love Barbeque.

I also love steak from my own grill.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I can go for a good Southern style breakfast anytime.
> 
> I love Barbeque.
> 
> I also love steak from my own grill.


You tha' man!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

BBQ anything is my favorite. I absolutly love pork spareribs. My mom makes her own BBQ sauce with is so so spicy and tasty. Of course what Mexican family wouldn't be without spicy stuff. The funny thing about when I eat ribs is that my whole hygeine habits change. I am normally a very clean person and hate to get dirty, but put a plate of BBQ ribs in front of me and well.....WATCH OUT!!! There will be sauce flying everywhere. I have to wear old clothes when I eat BBQ food because I eat like a pig. :-D


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Breakfast- Eggs over easy, corned beef hash, country potatoes and an english muffin.

Lunch- Still love my peanut butter and cheese on rye bread with a glass of cold milk.

Dinner/supper- Medium rare ribeye, baked potatoe, and any veggie or
Jagerschnitzel and Spatzle or
Bangers and mash or 
Anything Italian.


W


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

breakfast Ribeye
lunch T-bone
supper Porterhouse

I really like steak.

To quote Ted Nugent,"Celebrate the flesh."


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

riot earp said:


> breakfast Ribeye
> lunch T-bone
> supper Porterhouse
> 
> I really like steak.


I see that


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

'Nuther of of them flesh eating carnivores! :smt028


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Breakfast 
Eggs over medium with salt, pepper, and Tabasco sauce
bacon
hash browns with a lot of salt
toast with margarine 
lemonade

Lunch 
Subway 6" Spicy Italian (pepperoni & salami) on white not toasted
pepper jack cheese
lettuce 
tomatoes
onions
jalepenos
mayonnaise
salt and pepper
bottled water

Dinner 
BBQ rib eye steak well done with A1 steak sauce
baked potato with margarine, pepper, and sour cream
fried rice
corn on the cob with margarine
green salad with ranch dressing
beer


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Breakfast: Biscuits and gravy, eggs over easy, hash browns, GOOD coffee

Dinner: Ribeye (medium) on the grill, pinto beans, Vidalia onion, cornbread, Ale


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I gained five pounds just from reading these posts!
:drooling:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Potatoes.

Fried,grilled,baked,twicebaked,mahed,in salad,raw, french fried, hashed,browned, chipped,..etc.

Um.. lots of other stuff, but don't forget the potatoes


----------

